# Rottweiler videos?



## Courtney Gordon (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone found any good videos of Rottweilers doing bitework? I'm looking for some Schutzhund obedience videos too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5C6e...eature=related

around 7 minutes there is some nice stuff from a Rott. I do not know what year this was.


----------



## Courtney Gordon (Nov 27, 2007)

The link didn't work.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Hey Courtney, here's a couple on this website.

http://www.oldworldkennel.net/studs.htm

Click on the dogs name and there's a link to his video.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Didn't quite get to biting but I like it anyways.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxdBVewtIDs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z80SYl3OFZM


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Didn't quite get to biting but I like it anyways.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxdBVewtIDs&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z80SYl3OFZM


That first one made my rottie light up and jump up on my desk. LOL


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Courtney Gordon said:


> Has anyone found any good videos of Rottweilers doing bitework? I'm looking for some Schutzhund obedience videos too.


Some of Pascha vom Scheldetal: 
http://rottweil-sued.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=84&Itemid=80&lang=en

Some from the breeder of my bitch:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9P3mkiznrNM
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gdD8BCMUs14&feature=channel

Some of the sire of my bitch:
http://www.vomaztlan.com/Unkas/unkas.htm

Lots of youtube links to Ismael de Vos working with Rotts:
http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=ismael+de+vos&aq=f

Ismael's old dog Tyson (the second link is funny!):
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9o70DE0tGNQ
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iOUhhmd87cg


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

I have some ADRK Rottweiler Korung videos on my website. There are some of the legends in working rottweilers on these videos. Fuzzy vom Herrenholz, Kai von Hohegeiss, Veith vom Schwaiger Wappen, Orso vom Kressbach. Many more to come.... Be sure to watch Orso & Kai knock the poor helper down. The look on his face after getting drilled by these tanks is priceless..

http://www.firehouserotts.com/videos.php

Enjoy,

Jim Laubmeier


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Orso's take down wasnt what I was expecting. That poor guy looks pretty beat up, a real tough day.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was a look of disgust on the escape bite. If he had run just a little faster, the dog would have missed.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> Hey Courtney, here's a couple on this website.
> 
> http://www.oldworldkennel.net/studs.htm
> 
> Click on the dogs name and there's a link to his video.


If there is a video of Eddy on there, make sure you watch it. Eddy was one of the most intense, serious, powerful rotts in protection I have ever seen, and I have heard quite a few other people say the same. I saw the dog work in person many times after he was imported here (and past his prime, but still one of the best). I caught the dog one time for John in practice. Granted, I was (and am) a novice decoy...but I was braced and ready, and Eddy threw me to the ground within a couple seconds.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

A rottie in mondio, also one of the few doing belgium ring, he looks better in real life thou than this video shows, according to people who see him in training.
http://www.garagetv.be/video-galerij/cottegfr/huisdierenuitvaart.aspx

Another rottie,
http://www.kullagulla.nu/images/ipho.wmv


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Erik: Thanks for those two last links! Great videos!


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iOUhhmd87cg


I can't believe they're teaching the dog to do that on purpose. That's a recipe for broken teeth and not realistic.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I can't believe they're teaching the dog to do that on purpose. That's a recipe for broken teeth and not realistic.



my rottie is a jumper. We cant stop him from doing it. I'm sure that's why he's had a couple of little teeth popped out of him. But he's not a 120lbs slug either.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

But that's way different than doing it on purpose. Just have the helper move around a little before the catch and make him miss. This will slow him down if he wants to bite.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> But that's way different than doing it on purpose. Just have the helper move around a little before the catch and make him miss. This will slow him down if he wants to bite.



I know I posted this in another thread but thats what the decoy was doing this vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-_uw6yKdKU

This video is a couple months old now but at the time we were just getting into mondio. You can see his schH foundation because he wants that arm and wants to hit from the front. He's much better now and has learned to hit center mass. He'd still rather hit the man who is frontal rather than running away and every now and again he gets back to wants the arm like schH and he still jumps.... all the freaking time

I s'pose I should get some more video.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

How old is your dog?

It's evident that he's playing a game and not taking the decoy seriously. I'm not in dog sports so I don't know if what I'm about to say would work against what you're trying to do in the long run. But me, if the dog is mature enough to handle some defense, I'd retrain the foundation of the bitework starting from scratch. This time with a good balance of prey and defense. The dog will take the work more seriously and will bite whatever it can reach. It will slow him down a little because he'll have to think about what he's doing and he won't be wasting his time jumping around. Just my .02


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> How old is your dog?
> 
> It's evident that he's playing a game and not taking the decoy seriously. I'm not in dog sports so I don't know if what I'm about to say would work against what you're trying to do in the long run. But me, if the dog is mature enough to handle some defense, I'd retrain the foundation of the bitework starting from scratch. This time with a good balance of prey and defense. The dog will take the work more seriously and will bite whatever it can reach. It will slow him down a little because he'll have to think about what he's doing and he won't be wasting his time jumping around. Just my .02


he's young (24mo), that was the first time on a suit.

I'll have to get some more recent video and maybe some of the schH work his done. He's more serious when it's needed. He will bite for real and actually has a live belt under his belt when he was defending me. Ultimately he's a good sport dog and doesn't have the nerve to be a stout PPD.

He's not enough dog for me personally which is why I now have a Malinois


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I just assumed it wasn't his first time. In this case that's not a good way to start a dog on a suit and at the same time not really indicative of a training problem.

Sorry to derail the thread. Lets see some more biting rotties.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I can't believe they're teaching the dog to do that on purpose. That's a recipe for broken teeth and not realistic.


I really don't see the issue with teaching a dog to launch into the bite or catching a dog in the air, but we all make choices on what we think is dangerous. You'll see the same thing in the second video that Erik posted (same helper/trainer).

Ismael De Vos has taken several dogs to the IFR, trained many more, won the Belgium all-breed SchH Championship twice with a Rottweiler and competed at the World SchH Champs with a Rottweiler. He's a pretty experienced trainer/helper and works very safely IMO.

I'm not sure what you mean by realistic? For what?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
But that's way different than doing it on purpose. Just have the helper move around a little before the catch and make him miss. This will slow him down if he wants to bite.

Why would you want a Rott to slow down ??? The point is to have a nice entry, not almost a complete stop like we are seeing in these videos.

As far as Chris's dog goes, or any dog goes, one of the silliest things I can hear is for the dog to be more serious. 

Chris, there are techniques to teach your dog not to launch from so far away, and this will make it much harder to esquive, and keep the nice speed of entry.

Goes back to my whole issue with the whip and "making" a dog something they are not. Let the dog be who he is.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Goes back to my whole issue with the whip and "making" a dog something they are not. Let the dog be who he is.



that line says a lot Jeff. I don't dislike my Rottie in anyway, I didn't buy him to be a "badass rockweiler". He is my first protection sports dog and I didn't even buy him for that purpose. I just wanted a rott that looked like a rott and had enough drive to chase a ball. As I got into protection sports my tastes in dogs evolved.

My training buds picked up that he wasn't enough dog for me and they always said "I can make him into what you want but it wouldn't be fun and you don't want a dog like that. He's a fun dog and you can't ask for a better first dog to try and screw up." 

Now I have a Mal who seems will be more to my taste. At the end of the day my rott is still my bud in the house and the Mal is a bit of a nut job.

What I love about rotts is they are great house dogs, they don't bark, they are affectionate, athletic and biddable.


----------



## Wayne john Ward (Jan 21, 2009)

Great vids, anyone have any nice Obedience videos to share?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Wayne john Ward said:


> Great vids, anyone have any nice Obedience videos to share?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO8urqQA_iE&feature=related


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

That was funny. Dark vom schloss rastede the prancing rottie.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ian Forbes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO8urqQA_iE&feature=related


Good to see a Rotty with a little pep in there step with natural animation.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I enjoyed watching them - super obedience work.

Here's one of the 2007 Körung Germany:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2WhXmcypfQ&feature=related

and as contrast:

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1006007/

The protection judge at the 2007 World Championships Rottweilers said he was pleased to see so many Rottweilers working well and motivatedly.

I'd love to see them come back into the "scene" again and not only compete against themselves.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Arrogant krauts don't let us view their precious videos.


----------



## Wayne john Ward (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks! Really enjoyed the videos.
Dark's obedience was just lovely!!:razz:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Arrogant krauts don't let us view their precious videos.


What's up cabbage head? Having trouble with your computer


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

"I can't believe they're teaching the dog to do that on purpose. That's a recipe for broken teeth and not realistic."

Emilio, it wasn't that fast, lol. If have to worry over something like this video..................................


----------

